# Sunday's Show and Tell... 10/9/22



## jd56 (Oct 9, 2022)

Let's see what relics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Not mine but one that I'm reviving. 
Mid 50s Starlet.

Anyone have a Pink (Rose) rocket ray?


----------



## locomotion (Oct 9, 2022)

got me two flatland/park BMX's
one for my son and one for me to try to get him to learn some beginner tricks!
not easy at 45 ...... already opened up my shin
No Pain ..... No Gain , they say 🤬


----------



## danfitz1 (Oct 9, 2022)

Cobalt blue 1937 Henderson, destined for the swap meet pile.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 9, 2022)

My old friend @Tim Kersey
decided to release this Elgin,
back to me.😎
Picked up the saddle at Vets Cycle Swap last time there.



Back inside the den, with some others.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2022)

Drove to PA to get me another one of those plastic cars-this one a 40th Anniversary 6 speed.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 9, 2022)

A couple of hubs


----------



## genesmachines (Oct 9, 2022)

Heres my find, an old Empire. Comments please to help date it. My research shows it was made by Westfield, the serial number dates it late 40s but the frame looks older than that? and the crank looks like it may have been changed. It is repainted, has 26" chrome metal rims Thanks for any help. Happy Sunday and have a good week.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)

I don't usually buy Schwinns, but this one seemed cool.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 9, 2022)

Picked up this headlight at a small Antique Mini Mall...










& bought these arrowheads at the local Thrift store. These will go to my Dad for his Birthday next month...






Happy Sunday Yall!   😎


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 9, 2022)

Picked up a very cool color Firebird Hot Wheels . And a good parts bike . Not a great photo of the bike but it’s still in the truck.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 9, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> Heres my find, an old Empire. Comments please to help date it. My research shows it was made by Westfield, the serial number dates it late 40s but the frame looks older than that? and the crank looks like it may have been changed. It is repainted, has 26" chrome metal rims Thanks for any help. Happy Sunday and have a good week.
> 
> View attachment 1708969
> 
> ...



@Archie Sturmer


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 9, 2022)

Cool 24” canti


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 9, 2022)

Located another 1930s era Sturmey quadrant shifter.


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 9, 2022)

I didn't find this but my buddy did, a Speedwell bike in the trash, this is the only pic he sent me. Starting to load my trailer for a fall consignment auction.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 9, 2022)

I got a chance to mount some glass reflectors on the racks of my '49s. The blue got one for the front as well. I also have to thank @Andy FitzGibbon and his dads bike for these kiiiiiler looooong pull wide bars, a perfect set for my '46 Traveler.


----------



## iceman (Oct 9, 2022)

Happy Sunday. I got a couple this week. A Ritchey, a Tim Hortons bike ( it’s Canadian thing ) and some springy kids shoes that I might let the grand kids try out. I do not know the model of the Ritchey, I am thinking it is an 88 or 89. The Ritchy is a keeper ( needs some work ). The Hortons will go down the road. Thanks


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2022)

A wee-bit of traveling music arrived this week along with some G519 grips beautifully made by a gentleman in Ohio (Kevin Carroll on Facebook). A huge thanks to Shawn Sweeney for this stem I desperately needed for my Jonas Knoll Spring Frame bicycle.  Hopefully that bicycle project will come to a close this week or next as the final machining is being done on the proprietary seat clamp/clamp parts.

For the gallery, I scored this pair of early Creek Native American moccasins. They date to the 1820’s +/- and are in the top fives pairs I have ever owned.  The Ebay seller insisted they were Seneca, it seems an instant “internet expert” is born every minute.  His arrogance cost him money.


----------



## SoBayRon (Oct 9, 2022)

Picked up a chain guard, saddle and some other small parts and pieces. Also found a ‘68 frame with an ‘82 Sidewinder fork. Couldn’t wait to build it, so added some parts and put it together yesterday.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Cobalt blue 1937 Henderson, destined for the swap meet pile.
> 
> View attachment 1708945
> 
> ...


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 9, 2022)

catfish said:


> I don't usually buy Scwinns, but this one seemed cool.
> 
> View attachment 1708980



It is.


----------



## blackcat (Oct 9, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> Heres my find, an old Empire. Comments please to help date it. My research shows it was made by Westfield, the serial number dates it late 40s but the frame looks older than that? and the crank looks like it may have been changed. It is repainted, has 26" chrome metal rims Thanks for any help. Happy Sunday and have a good week.
> 
> View attachment 1708969
> 
> ...




Hello @genesmachines ;
Your bike is indeed a Westfield frame and it is dated 1937 month of March :  D3
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 9, 2022)

Couple Hershey finds. TOC saddle frame, group of original catalogs and a wall hanger TOC Eagle frame (frame tubes are rusted through/split at several places).


----------



## CeeBee (Oct 9, 2022)

A local museum closed and held an online only auction. The one bike that really caught my eye was the 26" Shelby Donald Duck that has been thoroughly abused, but the unobtainable duck head is still present.  Along with the Shelby I was high bidder on a few other bikes to hopefully sell at the upcoming Get-a-grip show and swap meet, as well as the vintage slot machine which is something I've always wanted for the man cave area of my garage.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 9, 2022)

genesmachines said:


> Heres my find, an old Empire. Comments please to help date it. My research shows it was made by Westfield, the serial number dates it late 40s but the frame looks older than that? and the crank looks like it may have been changed. It is repainted, has 26" chrome metal rims Thanks for any help. Happy Sunday and have a good week.



Looks like a 1937–B Westfield taller frame motorbike, with a Rollfast sprocket.
Might be a good candidate for an Indian tribute bike project, (but the Empire badge looks nice enough), 28” wheels and an NOS McCauley tank toolbox might fit.


----------



## HARPO (Oct 9, 2022)

Just picked this up locally. 1968 Schwinn Hollywood...cheap...off of Facebook.  🙂  Mainly for parts, but it's complete (with exception of a front tire), so maybe not.🤔


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Oct 9, 2022)

I recently found away to turn a door into a kick ass farm table. The marble penny tile was set yesterday but waiting to grout it next weekend. 






















It’s a labor of love!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 9, 2022)

Some stuff I found last week but didn't have time to post:

A crusty Delta Silveray light from @Freqman1 to go on the fender of my crusty '38 Western Flyer. Thanks Shawn! It's not easy finding those lights as crusty as I was looking for. They seem to weather pretty well & most are too nice. I will add a bit more patina to it to blend in better with the bike as it appears to have been cleaned up at some point. Real happy with it & should look like it's been there all along with a little effort. 















Then at a Show/Swap put on by @palepainter last Sunday that's geared toward BMX I found some cool stuff that will come in handy one day.



Nicely patina'd rear wheels with a ND hub &10T cog, Bendix rear hub w/10T cog, a nice Worksman front wheel with drum brake & wasted wheel with good ND hub, spokes & nipples. 







2 handlebars from the free pile. The apes & stem came from a bike I sold to a guy that won Best Custom Cruiser at the Show. 😂  Nice bar & stem I'm happy to have back. 



A custom mountain/bmx type bar I gave $5 with crazy grips. Didn't care for the grips much until I grabbed the bar & they are quite comfortable!🤓



Stopped at the thrift store next to where the swap was held & found a Neil Diamond album in great shape. Vinyl looks untouched. Could have had nearly his entire library & others but they were all scratched.🤷‍♂️ $2 for good vinyl makes me happy!🙂 Just wish the Steve Martin, Cheech & Chong, Boston, BTO, etc. were in better shape....


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Drove to PA to get me another one of those plastic cars-this one a 40th Anniversary 6 speed.
> 
> View attachment 1708955




Early C5 wheels?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 9, 2022)

picked up this 1942 I73933 serial # "Cadillac" lightweight frame. has some sort of clear on it, and was grossly overpriced but I have developed a sickness for black, prewar "New World" lightweights that are other than New World so I had to get it.. I have a BFG, a Liberty, a ladies Henderson and now a Cadillac. this will get the freewheel hub and "Schwinn built" brakes from the ladies bike, ladies bike will get coaster brakes.


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2022)

No bike parts but I did grab a used mandolin for the family band.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 9, 2022)

ian said:


> No bike parts but I did grab a used mandolin for the family band.
> 
> View attachment 1709303
> 
> View attachment 1709305



Right on @ian , bust out some Bill Monroe!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Oct 9, 2022)

I had my first born 6 weeks ago and I wanted to gift him something special. This is a very unique bike and grateful to own it.  Thank you again Marty,     this is an amazing machine.


----------



## Jay81 (Oct 9, 2022)

No bike stuff, but took the family to a flea market and picked up a couple smalls. Cow bell and a small taxidermy alligator head.


----------



## Krakatoa (Oct 9, 2022)

Found this cool '70s Apollo 5 speed locally needing love. Gave it a bath, straightened the bent fork, corrected a few associated issues and moved it along to a friend. It still needs all the cosmetics but it rides and shifts like a champ now.









And on the way home from the shop after some thankless Sunday afternoon tasks I found this mint in package slim jim Big Boss! In these austere times I feel thankful this will keep me going for another week!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Cobalt blue 1937 Henderson, destined for the swap meet pile.
> 
> View attachment 1708945
> 
> ...



Actually the Cabe is the largest Swap Meet in the World.Can always list it local Pu . 
D O D


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 9, 2022)

Crusty Huffy Rail but I think it’s all there. 74 Fastback with a shifter modification and a bike plate.


----------



## ian (Oct 9, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> Right on @ian , bust out some Bill Monroe!



Love me some Bill. And Chris Thiele.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Early C5 wheels?



Yep but I also got the factory saw blades with anniversary caps, factory service manuals, original presentation kit, and tons of spare parts to include a spare opti. V/r Shawn


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 9, 2022)

Is that a slim Jim on the ground in post #34?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 9, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Is that a slim Jim on the ground in post #34?


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 9, 2022)

Finally got a chance to do a few tweaks to this creampuff I just picked up and took it out for it's maiden voyage. Had to adjust the play out of the springer and get the chain guard away from the crank.







First time it's been ridden in many, many years I'm sure! Too cool that the Patent decals are still there. I happen to have a set of NOS Silvertown tires for it and a rear reflector topper I've been saving too. 







"I can ride my bike with no handlebars!"


----------



## MBlue6 (Oct 9, 2022)

So this happened this weekend.  First photo is the sale ad I saw it in. I plan on starting a separate post in the Schwinn group.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Oct 9, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Finally got a chance to do a few tweaks to this creampuff I just picked up and took it out for it's maiden voyage. Had to adjust the play out of the springer and get the chain guard away from the crank.
> View attachment 1709620
> 
> View attachment 1709621
> ...



Btw, THANKS @badbob !!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Oct 9, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Cobalt blue 1937 Henderson, destined for the swap meet pile.
> 
> View attachment 1708945
> 
> ...



If you don’t mind me asking? How many PMs did you get with your opening post on your ride ?


----------



## nick tures (Oct 9, 2022)

MBlue6 said:


> So this happened this weekend.  First photo is the sale ad I saw it in. I plan on starting a separate post in the Schwinn group.




very cool


----------



## nick tures (Oct 9, 2022)

good week / weekend thanks @falconer and Junkman Bob for picking up a few parts / bike


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 9, 2022)

Found 2 more bicycle peddlers license plates this week on eBay and 43213 last week from cabe member @Hoagie57


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 9, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> I didn't find this but my buddy did, a Speedwell bike in the trash, this is the only pic he sent me. Starting to load my trailer for a fall consignment auction.
> 
> View attachment 1708993
> 
> ...



Westinghouse fan is cool


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 9, 2022)

SoBayRon said:


> Picked up a chain guard, saddle and some other small parts and pieces. Also found a ‘68 frame with an ‘82 Sidewinder fork. Couldn’t wait to build it, so added some parts and put it together yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a Tornado chain guard?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 10, 2022)

Sorry late to the Party. Picked up this sweet pinball glass early sun morning 20 bucks. Going to hang in my home. Possibly light it up some how. Reverse painted glass skills are getting there. Sold about a dozen of these last two weeks. I only use reclaimed frames from the curb or dollar table. People round here like them a lot! Unfortunately had to put one of my dogs down last week. Kidney and liver failure goes quick often unexpected. 9 years old. Great rescue dog is going to be missed by all.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 10, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry late to the Party. Picked up this sweet pinball glass early sun morning 20 bucks. Going to hang in my home. Possibly light it up some how. Reverse painted glass skills are getting there. Sold about a dozen of these last two weeks. I only use reclaimed frames from the curb or dollar table. People round here like them a lot! Unfortunately had to put one of my dogs down last week. Kidney and liver failure goes quick often unexpected. 9 years old. Great rescue dog is going to be missed by all.
> 
> View attachment 1709850
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss, Ken...that sucks


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry late to the Party. Picked up this sweet pinball glass early sun morning 20 bucks. Going to hang in my home. Possibly light it up some how. Reverse painted glass skills are getting there. Sold about a dozen of these last two weeks. I only use reclaimed frames from the curb or dollar table. People round here like them a lot! Unfortunately had to put one of my dogs down last week. Kidney and liver failure goes quick often unexpected. 9 years old. Great rescue dog is going to be missed by all.
> 
> View attachment 1709850
> 
> ...



Bummer Ken , sorry buddy


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 10, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry late to the Party. Picked up this sweet pinball glass early sun morning 20 bucks. Going to hang in my home. Possibly light it up some how. Reverse painted glass skills are getting there. Sold about a dozen of these last two weeks. I only use reclaimed frames from the curb or dollar table. People round here like them a lot! Unfortunately had to put one of my dogs down last week. Kidney and liver failure goes quick often unexpected. 9 years old. Great rescue dog is going to be missed by all.
> 
> View attachment 1709850
> 
> ...



Easy to back light nowadays with LED strip/ tape lights .So sorry for the loss of your dog , always hard to loose a family member. I’ve had to do it more than my share of times even had to do it for a good friend that was to distraught


----------



## catfish (Oct 10, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry late to the Party. Picked up this sweet pinball glass early sun morning 20 bucks. Going to hang in my home. Possibly light it up some how. Reverse painted glass skills are getting there. Sold about a dozen of these last two weeks. I only use reclaimed frames from the curb or dollar table. People round here like them a lot! Unfortunately had to put one of my dogs down last week. Kidney and liver failure goes quick often unexpected. 9 years old. Great rescue dog is going to be missed by all.
> 
> View attachment 1709850
> 
> ...



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 10, 2022)

I know it’s Monday but got this yesterday so it still counts…da bomb…






It’s cool!!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 10, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Sorry late to the Party. Picked up this sweet pinball glass early sun morning 20 bucks. Going to hang in my home. Possibly light it up some how. Reverse painted glass skills are getting there. Sold about a dozen of these last two weeks. I only use reclaimed frames from the curb or dollar table. People round here like them a lot! Unfortunately had to put one of my dogs down last week. Kidney and liver failure goes quick often unexpected. 9 years old. Great rescue dog is going to be missed by all.
> 
> View attachment 1709850
> 
> ...



Sorry about your pup. Painful. He looked happy and you gave him a good life. RIP.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 10, 2022)

I'll play catch up next week, we were outa town celebrating Canadian Thanksgiving. Great stuff Cabers!


----------

